# Oh, what beautiful eyes you have!



## Markw

Just thought I'd share what I came home with today.

Nikon D800
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro
Handheld

F/13
1/100
ISO800






F/9
1/40
ISO800





Thanks!  Let me know what you think!
Mark


----------



## DorkSterr

Wow love the detail on that D800.


----------



## orionmystery

Very nice shots.


----------



## cgipson1

Looking good, Mark!


----------



## Dracaena

Nice focus in the eyes. Cool spider!


----------



## Markw

Thank you everyone!

Mark


----------

